
Janet, a Clojure inspired language for scripting, or embedding in other programs - Scarbutt
https://github.com/janet-lang/janet
======
asimjalis
Interesting language.

Some observations.

1\. Great startup time. Hello world took 0.015 seconds.

2\. To get readline on REPL use: rlwrap ./janet -s

3\. (os.exit) did not exit the REPL, but (os/exit) did. Looks like doc bug in
GitHub README.md.

4\. Syntax of for is different from Clojure and not as general. Instead of
(for [x (range 10)] (print x) use (for x 1 10 (print x)).

5\. Core API docs are at [https://janet-lang.org/doc.html](https://janet-
lang.org/doc.html). Useful reference. Examples with each one (e.g. for) would
be great.

